# How can I get more pronounced click on 09 Centaur shifter



## bikeosprey

Called Campy, they are aware it is an issue, no help yet. Such a slight click on the upshift, down is fine.


----------



## C-40

*often discussed...*

This topic has been covered many times, but the answer is still unclear. I've taken both 10 and 11 speed shifters apart and shown that the index disc has deeper detents on the 11 speed model.

Some people report more distinct clicks with newer 10 speed models. Campy has told some people that all it takes is more spring pressure. That might help, but it is not what make a 10 speed shifter different than 11. You could try placing a thin washer behind the diaphragm springs, but I can't tell you how thick it should be - probably 1-2mm.

You could also try buying the latest repair kit, EC-CE110. It's only about $38 and replaces all of the intrenals that affect the shifting feel.

See page 44 of the PDF.
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares10-A-010909.pdf


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=154068&highlight=inside+2009+ergopower


----------



## bikeosprey

Great, thanks.
Do you think Campy will come out with a kit?
Do you think the 11 is more (and enough) of a distinct click?


----------



## boon

I bought the Centaur 09 when it first came out and was quite disappointed with the rear derailleur soft/vague downshift and being unable to get the rear derailleur adjusted properly. Then in October 09, I decided to replace the Centaur 09 with Chorus 11 speed. The Chorus 11 speed right hand shifter is worlds apart compared to the Centaur 09 - very distinct clicks with the downshift, and the shifting was fast and flawless.


----------



## C-40

*more...*



bikeosprey said:


> Great, thanks.
> Do you think Campy will come out with a kit?
> Do you think the 11 is more (and enough) of a distinct click?


The only kit that can be had is the EC-CE110.

I find the 11 speed shifters to have enough click to satisfy me. I converted my winter bike to 11 speed using only a new chain, cassette and my Centaur shifters, converted to 11 speed.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=160601


----------



## jlwdm

Everything I have seen on forums indicates that the kit mentioned by C-40 makes the shifting have more pronounced clicks. Also indications that the newer Centaur come with the more pronounced clicks.


Jeff


----------



## bikeosprey

I just spoke to Campy in California, they have the kit in stock and they are calling this the upgrade shift kit, it will solve the problem just a C-40 stated, the Ec-ce110. Called a shift kit part but it was designed as the shifter upgrade,, they want all of these parts to be installed, it is more than just spring tension per the guy I spoke to, thanks C-40.


----------



## fastev

I bought an '09 Centaur alloy soon after it became available. The shifting was a bit mushy as reported by many, but never failed to shift properly. About 2 months ago I bought '09 Centaur carbon shifters and the right shifting has a much more pronounced click. 
I plan to convert my current right shifter to 11 before long, so if anyone wants the newer 10-speed mechanism I may just have one...


----------



## bikeosprey

I just installed the ec kit and everything is great, Campy is moving away from the ceramic cable part at the back because I called them and they said they are going carbon, which was in my kit, they said to use the carbon one. Also a video on you tube shows what to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0HuogGeuc


----------



## jpdigital

bikeosprey said:


> I just installed the ec kit and everything is great, Campy is moving away from the ceramic cable part at the back because I called them and they said they are going carbon, which was in my kit, they said to use the carbon one. Also a video on you tube shows what to do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0HuogGeuc


Is the gear actuation any better at the rear derailleur with the new internals in the shifter installed than it was before???

...in other words: does the rear derailleur get along any better with the shifter?


----------



## bikeosprey

Mine was perfect before.

This change should have no effect on that unless you had a faulty shifter.


----------



## C-40

*great...*

By great, do you mean that the clicks are more distinct, like 11 speed?


----------



## artnshel

*Ergo Disc update made 10s Centaur shifts much more positive*

I've had my 09 alloy 10s Ultrashift Centaur levers for a year and they have never shifted right as well as having an overly subtle shift click. I bought the updated Ergo Disc from Vecchio's for $20 and put it in today. I asked for the EC-CE110 kit and Jim said this was the right part but there was no part number on the bag. With Jim and Peters verbal instruction not to lose anything or take out the spring behind the fabric washer the switch was easy enough. (Vecchio's rules, thanks Jim)

The shift detents are now much more positive and I am pleased with the improvement to this part of the lever function.

The new disc is on the right in the pictures.

Unfortunately my shifting is only a little better and still not right.


----------



## C-40

*at last...*

At least your finger lever clicks should have improved. I would not expect this kit to do anything more than make the right finger clicks more distinct. If you have cable friction problems, that's another issue. Some users have had better luck with an 11 speed RD.

I've posted a suggestion in the other thread on this topic to install a new cable and housing. I've had poor luck trying to reuse a cable. Try some Shimano housing and a new Campy cable. I'd also route the housing behind the bars rather than in front. I've had no problems with that routing. Be sure that the loop at the RD long enough. I made mine about 2cm longer than a new Campy housing.


----------



## Bostic

I took apart my Centaur levers to convert them to basic brake levers for my favorite bike, a steel Fuso. The internals look the same as the ones pictured. Maybe at some point I might buy the updated discs but I'm fed up with the whole 2009 ultra-shift design at this point (I do like the levers and hoods, thus the conversion). 










I still have the 2009 Veloce Ultra-shifts but they are not mounted on a bike. I might gut them as well for another down tube lever bike.


----------



## bikerjulio

Just a couple of questions about the upgrade kit EC CE 110 discussed here:

This improves the feel of a 10-speed right? It's still 10-speed after?

Any online source for this kit?

thanks all


----------



## C-40

*yes...*

The kit should make the clicks feel the same a 11 speed, but still shift with 10 speed indexing. A google search brought up many sources.


http://www.google.com/search?source...lz=1T4GGIH_enUS275US275&q=campagnolo+ec-ce110

http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=LD9948


----------



## bikerjulio

Thanks, I should have done that myself.

Checked 4 US retailers all in the $35-$40 range. However all wanted another $26 shipping for somthing that would be about $3 to mail to Canada.

None of the UK retailers are showing this yet - but I might wait & see.


----------



## ultimobici

So if I'm buying Centaur Carbons this week is it a lottery as to whether I get the crisper shift or can I tell what a 2010 model lever looks like before i order it?


----------



## bikeosprey

I do not believe you can see ANY difference looking at them, the internal disc is the major change, about 99% sure. I installed the kit.


----------



## bikerjulio

Have campy rewritten history?

The 2009 spares catalog is showing identical parts #'s to the 2010 including the EC-CE110 subset.

what's going on? 2009:

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares09-A-230309.pdf

2010:

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares10-A-010909.pdf


----------



## C-40

*info...*

Campy revised the '09 spare parts lists late in '09 to eliminate many of the individual parts numbers in the shifter mechanism, so the '10 version will be the same as the '09 as far as shifters are concerned.

I've got a copy of the eariler '09 spare parts PDF. It's not the same.


----------



## bikerjulio

Thanks C-40, you are most knowlegable.

I just ordered the kit from Bikeman that someone tipped me to, as it is the first one I came across with decent shipping cost - $8.50 to Canada, as opposed to the $26 that everyone else wanted.

Will be my first time opening up a lever.


----------



## bikerjulio

while waiting for my new kit to arrive, I've been practicing taking apart my lever, and watched this Campy video a few times:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0HuogGeuc

it's helpful, but near the end at 5:49 doesn't the guy get the last piece in 180 deg wrong?? looks like it to me.


----------



## bikerjulio

another thing I noticed on disassembly was this:










no wonder I had no clicks.

so put everything back together










now I have clicks when before there was nothing. so i'm thinking that this is how it came originally.

will still install kit when it arrives.


----------



## bikerjulio

*kit installed*

Kit was here when I got home tonight. Installed OK and lever put back on bike. Feels much more positive - like my older Campy shifters. Will test ride tomorrow.

Alloy levers (no more, they are a relic of 2009) and Centaur group look good on dark blue Cannondale I think.


----------



## bikerjulio

after short rides today. i'd say there is an improvement in shifting feel up the cassette, but not up to the feel I went for when I first used Campy record shifters. perhaps 75%. it's not totally fair because i'm still using fat winter gloves. but i can still tell the difference.


----------



## C-40

*the feel...*

The new ultrahift levers will never have same hard and disctinct click at the right finger lever as provided by the g-spring mechanism. The best you'll get is the same click as 11 speed. It's at least noticeable. It won't leave you wondering how many cogs that you shifted, like the early 10 speed ultrashift levers.


----------



## darkmother

You guys aren't kidding. I took my new ultrashift equipped (Veloce 10s levers) bike out for a maiden voyage training ride on the weekend, and the rear upshifts have absolutely no perceptible tactile or audible feedback at the lever. On many occasions, what was intended by me to be a single upshift would result in a 2 cogs up overshift followed in rapid succession by a 1 cog downshift . Most irritating. It had me second guessing my impulse to shift gears, as I was afraid of a mis-shift. I'm hoping I will adapt-it is pretty much like a friction shifter on the upshift only- and will hold off on a rebuild for now. 

On the plus side, I like the ergonomics of the new levers a lot. I was happy with the old shape, but the new design is more comfortable, brakes better from the hoods, and offers more hand positions for me.


----------



## bikerjulio

If you check my post #25 you'll see that the little ball wasn't where it should have been. So, even without the new kit installed yet, I went from no feel whatsoever to at least some feel when reassembled with the ball in place.

so if you're feeling adventurous you could try taking the lever apart to have a look, or try getting a replacement lever.


----------



## C-40

*??*

I bought the 2009 Centaur shifters back in October of '08. While they had little click from the right finger lever, there's a big difference in the amount of travel required to shift 1 cog and two. I never had any trouble with accidentally shifting 2 cogs rather than one. I did get lazy once in a while and not move the lever enough to make a complete 1-cog shift. The 3-cog is a no-brainer complete sweep of the finger lever.

If you have 2009 model levers, you can replace the guts in the right lever for $38 and get the 11-speed type of click.


----------



## darkmother

C-40 said:


> I bought the 2009 Centaur shifters back in October of '08. While they had little click from the right finger lever, there's a big difference in the amount of travel required to shift 1 cog and two. I never had any trouble with accidentally shifting 2 cogs rather than one. I did get lazy once in a while and not move the lever enough to make a complete 1-cog shift. The 3-cog is a no-brainer complete sweep of the finger lever.
> 
> If you have 2009 model levers, you can replace the guts in the right lever for $38 and get the 11-speed type of click.



I may have had the cable adjusted a bit short, so that if I shifted say 1.5 cogs worth of lever sweep, the chain would climb up 2, then jump back down. It was also cold, and my hands were numb. I'll see if I can get it working OK before I order new guts.


----------



## A4B45200

C-40 said:


> I bought the 2009 Centaur shifters back in October of '08. While they had little click from the right finger lever, there's a big difference in the amount of travel required to shift 1 cog and two. I never had any trouble with accidentally shifting 2 cogs rather than one. I did get lazy once in a while and not move the lever enough to make a complete 1-cog shift. The 3-cog is a no-brainer complete sweep of the finger lever.
> 
> If you have 2009 model levers, you can replace the guts in the right lever for $38 and get the 11-speed type of click.



I just ordered the kit and will hope for the best. I have never taken apart a Campy lever but hoping with all the info I just read up on this thread (and that video), I can get this installed correctly. 

It's a bit frustrating that most LBSs are not up to speed on anything Campy. They all say they can get any parts for it, but really are not that familiar with it (if at all). Thank goodness for RBRers! :thumbsup:


----------

